# We Are Loop - Surround Sound on Headphones



## 360Loop (Sep 5, 2019)

Hello, we're the founders of Loop, a streaming service for virtualized surround sound music. Most people today listen to music on their mobile devices and can't invest time and money to even have the most basic system. We want to give everyone with a pair of headphones the surround sound experience.

Individually our founders come from Line 6, SRS Labs, DTS, Audyssey, Sonicbids, Red Bull Music, NPR, and more. We hope to have great conversations with everyone about the future of surround sound and mixing in virtual environments.

Thanks everyone!
Loop
www.stereo.sucks


----------



## Dietz (Sep 6, 2019)

Interesting service. Welcome!


----------



## 360Loop (Sep 9, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## Vastman (Sep 9, 2019)

I wish you well... Immersive environments have ALWAYS piqued my interest and blow stereo away... will check it out!


----------



## 360Loop (Sep 12, 2019)

Thanks for the likes everyone! Tune in tonight at 7 PM PST to hear new live music in surround from Beyonce, U2, The Rolling Stones, and more


----------



## 360Loop (Sep 12, 2019)

PS - We're 100% free with no commercials!


----------

